# New here



## george49 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hello. My name is George and I am new here. Hope to gain some insight about my marriage.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

george49 said:


> Hello. My name is George and I am new here. Hope to gain some insight about my marriage.


*As always, George, glad to have you here to help you try to solve your problems, and for you to perhaps offer some insight into others situations! 

Welcome aboard, Sir!*


----------

